
Are We Meeting People on Dating Apps? - shigye
https://aretindergirlsdtf.quora.com/ARE-WE-MEETING-PEOPLE-ON-DATING-APPS?share=1
======
chinese_dan
Before I met my life (not online), I used to get lots of dates online.

It's all about marketing. I knew there were 100s of other guys trying to get
their attention, so I would use catchy subject lines and actually show them
that I read their profile and was interested in knowing more about them (which
I was).

It worked the majority of the time.

I used the same tactic when I wanted to get a job too. It also worked just as
well.

